# Please have a listen: "A new Hero is born"



## Blackster (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

don't want to loose many words. I'd like to share a some new work of mine with you. If you are in the mood, please give me some feedback on this track  

http://www.audiovibes-studios.com/downloads/Frank_Herrlinger_-_A_new_Hero_is_born.mp3 (A new Hero is born)

Many thanks !!


----------



## R.Cato (Dec 10, 2009)

Excellent Work Frank. This describes it best: =o 

Imo the guitar sometimes pushes the orchestra aside, but mixing "hybrid" music is always a difficult task and you did very well. :D 

Cheers Robin


----------



## theheresy (Dec 10, 2009)

Blackster @ Fri Dec 04 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> don't want to loose many words. I'd like to share a some new work of mine with you. If you are in the mood, please give me some feedback on this track
> 
> ...



Wow this was very well produced. Amazing sound. What guitars, heck what libraries are those altogether?
It showed a lot of work and attention to detail. Very immaculately done and realistic...impressive mixing, bravo...


----------



## Blackster (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot !! 

Sorry for my late reply, I was sick the last days ... but now I recovered. 

@Robin: Thanks. Yes, you are right. Not so easy to put it all together. Still working on that. 

@theheresy: Thank you. Ok, here are the libs:
guitars - live played
drums - Superior 2.0
bass - live played and a bit Trilogy
woods - HollywoodWinds
brasses - Symphobia
strings - LASS & Symphobia
choir - Omnisphere
percussion - Stylus, Stormdrum, custom


----------



## Jaap (Jan 3, 2010)

Very convincing piece and mix to be honest. Guitars are on the soft side somethimes (it's ab it in contrast with a previous comment, but this is how it feels for me) and the mix feels half way through the piece a bit too much mixed in the middle stereo field (feels like the guitar could use some panning), but this is actually really picking on very minor detail.

Very very nice piece!


----------



## lux (Jan 5, 2010)

the piece works nice musically, i see the intention. Its a pita to blend live played rock guitar and orchestral/hybrid material.

My only concern with this is that guitars are a bit outlined from the rest. One reason is probably tuning, sometimes tuning doesnt seem to match completely the rest. The other thing that i personally would make is give more stereo effect to the guits themselves, as they seem a bit monoish against the other material.

if you get guitars to better match the rest you have a seller here.

Luca


----------



## Blackster (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Jaap, thanks Luca.

I see the point about the guitars standing a bit out of the mix. Thanks for your feedback. I'm gonna work that out!


----------



## A/V4U (Jan 5, 2010)

Very detailed work. I love it.


----------



## Studio E (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree that I hear a tuning issue hear or there with the guitar and that it could perhaps be made wider in the stereo field. It would be a total pita to mix something like this so as far as I'm concerned, you've done a really good job. That said, I might try scooping an area out of the orchestra a bit to try to fit the guitars better. I feel like they are kind of buried throughout much of it. Awesome composition though.


----------

